

Apple now removing apps with "overtly sexual content" - joecode

Just got the following email from apple. At first I thought it was a joke or forgery. The app is a very successful weather app with rotating pictures of women in bikinis in the background.<p><i>The App Store continues to evolve, and as such, we are constantly refining our guidelines. Your application, Hot Weather Girls, contains content that we had originally believed to be suitable for distribution. However, we have recently received numerous complaints from our customers about this type of content, and have changed our guidelines appropriately.<p>We have decided to remove any overtly sexual content from the App Store, which includes your application.<p>Thank you for your understanding in this matter. If you believe you can make the necessary changes so that Hot Weather Girls complies with our recent changes, we encourage you to do so and resubmit for review.<p>Sincerely,
iPhone App Review</i>
======
seasoup
Going to have to change your app to "Cold Weather Girls" and have them all in
snowsuits instead.

------
whatusername
See Also: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1136101>

------
omaranto
Finally! I've been waiting for more decisions like this ever since I bought my
iPrude Don't Touch!

